# I can't go into 'internet options' in Internet Explorer



## Black Panther (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't remember messing up anything in Internet Explorer, and I think I went to internet options like a month or 2 ago.

Whenever I click on 'Tools' and select 'Internet Options' I get this:








If I double-click on 'internet options' from the Control Panel nothing happens, as if I hadn't clicked at all.

Any ideas please?


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you using Spybot S&D?  If so it may be restricting your access to IE options.

Open 'Spybot S&D', click on 'Immunize'; uncheck the second box at bottom

Other Spyware programs also have a "lock"

If not a spyware problem then check here;

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=216583


----------



## Kreij (Feb 7, 2008)

I would try running "hijackthis".


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 7, 2008)

No I'm not using Spybot S&D. I have Spyware Doctor but I don't let it run as a background process, only load it up when I want to update and scan.

I did run hijackthis, but I didn't see any suspicious BHO's. Do you think I should be looking for something in particular in Hijackthis?

I had been hoping that I had done something inadvertently which restricts access. I hope it isn't more serious than that.


----------



## Kreij (Feb 7, 2008)

You could post your output from hijackthis and we can take a look.
It might not be a hijack, but it doesn't hurt to check for it.


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 7, 2008)

Try getting in through Control Panel, Be sure you are logged is as admin, go to security tab and click "reset all zones to default" button.

Check spyware Dr.user manual here;

http://www.pctools.com/spyware-doctor/help/5.0/


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 7, 2008)

*Namslas,* I log in 'automatically' as BlackPanther. It's only if I go through in Safe Mode that I get the option to log in either under 'Administrator' or under BlackPanther, whatever that means. But from my user account it appears that BlackPanther is administrator isn't it? Also if I click on Internet Options from the Control Panel, *nothing* happens as if I didn't click, as I said in my first post.






Thanks for the offer *Kreij*.
Here is the Hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 18:48:52, on 07/02/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3, v.3264 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16574)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\sfus.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\RivaTuner v2.06\RivaTuner.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit SmartDefrag\IObit SmartDefrag.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Black Panther\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.0.103.0\GoogleUpdate.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Black Panther\Local Settings\Application Data\YouTube\Uploader\youtubeuploader.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://forums.thesimsresource.com/index.php?
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: P2P Energy Toolbar - {2bae58c2-79f9-45d1-a286-81f911301c3a} - C:\Program Files\P2P_Energy\tbP2P_.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: P2P Energy Toolbar - {2bae58c2-79f9-45d1-a286-81f911301c3a} - C:\Program Files\P2P_Energy\tbP2P_.dll
O2 - BHO: BitComet ClickCapture - {39F7E362-828A-4B5A-BCAF-5B79BFDFEA60} - C:\Program Files\BitComet\tools\BitCometBHO_1.1.4.29.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\2.0.1121.2472\swg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: P2P Energy Toolbar - {2bae58c2-79f9-45d1-a286-81f911301c3a} - C:\Program Files\P2P_Energy\tbP2P_.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RivaTuner] "C:\Program Files\RivaTuner v2.06\RivaTuner.exe" /T
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SPAMfighter Agent] "C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\SFAgent.exe" update delay 60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmartDefrag] "C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit SmartDefrag\IObit SmartDefrag.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Black Panther\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\1.0.103.0\GoogleUpdate.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: YouTube Uploader.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Black Panther\Local Settings\Application Data\YouTube\Uploader\youtubeuploader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload &with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all video with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddVideo.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &D&ownload all with BitComet - res://C:\Program Files\BitComet\BitComet.exe/AddAllLink.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{16B5F62A-F496-44CB-A29D-B3A496BFE0BB}: NameServer = 194.158.37.196,194.158.37.211
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{54A2A32D-3D6E-4D6F-84AC-55EE50A2C68E}: NameServer = 194.158.37.196 194.158.37.211
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{16B5F62A-F496-44CB-A29D-B3A496BFE0BB}: NameServer = 194.158.37.196,194.158.37.211
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{16B5F62A-F496-44CB-A29D-B3A496BFE0BB}: NameServer = 194.158.37.196,194.158.37.211
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
O23 - Service: SPAMfighter Update Service - SPAMfighter ApS - C:\Program Files\SPAMfighter\sfus.exe

--
End of file - 6721 bytes


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's either ad-ware or one of your anti SPY/Virus progams.

use the RUN box "CONTROL INETCPL.CPL", 

If you think its adware you could try downloading and running an Ad-Aware program.

Also, the adware,SPY/Virus may have written a  "NoBrowserOptions" registry key.

Use Regedit; look for these keys
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions]

Setting the value for NoBrowserOptions to "0" should solve the problem.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 7, 2008)

Namslas90 said:


> It's either ad-ware or one of your anti SPY/Virus progams.



Thanks for the help. Then it MU... *must*  be ad-ware. Because I've had Avast, Spamfighter and Spyware Doctor since June 07. Practically every program on there has been installed between May 07 and July 07, and I'm sure I could access Internet Options after I installed them.

Edit: Now that I remember, something weird happened the day before yesterday. I powered up the pc and started browsing the net as usual, then I logged on one of my regular sites and when I typed in the username I got a pop-up box asking if I would like to turn auto-complete on or off. Now that isn't strange persay, what's weird is that I had turned auto-complete off ages ago, and the option never came up when I visited my normal sites.

Also, when I used to type in a url directly, I used to get url suggestions, like for example if I want photobucket, as soon as I typed in www.p I'd get a list of 5 or more sites which start www.p
This isn't happening any more...

Second Edit: I solved the 2nd problem in my first edit - ran Spyware Doctor and had one high risk thing which I removed.
But the internet option inaccessible problem still remains.

Does this have to do something with it? I'm not really an expert in registry stuff...


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well if you cant find the correct registry key (mentioned before), or can't get an adware scanner/remover to solve it; Just uninstall IE from Add/Remove programs.  Run a good registry Cleaner, Defrag the HDD.  Then reboot and re-install IE from microsoft.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2008)

Solved as per *Namslas90*'s suggestion of removing IE7 and reinstalling it again.


----------



## samuelsam (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey,

I have same thing when I used an rogue antispyware 'Adware Alert' which I purchased from www.adwarealert.com and This also blocked 'Internet Option' from my explorer 

I was format my system to remove this antispyware , You also format your system and then again re-install an anti-spyware

Thanks!!


----------



## 3870x2 (Mar 7, 2008)

Uninstall then reinstall internet explorer.  Doing the uninstall before a reinstall will remove anything you had previously as an add-on, which is probably your problem.  Also after a while, other programs might try to attach itself to explorer.  Im very sure that a fresh install of explorer will solve your problems.


----------

